# HF male x CT female pair question?



## Miltownboiz (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello I'm new to this and will start pairing a halfmoon male and a crown tail female. I suppose they both would be considered as metallic black with red? What will be the outcome of the frys if they were to mate? Full blue or mettalic colors? And yes I have all my equipment and ready to breed as soon as my female introduces her vertical lines to the male. Any tips will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I doubt you'd get any blues. Possibly a few solid reds I suppose but mostly metallic. They bother appear to be a copper metallic as well. You'd get combtails from this spawn and as others may mention, they aren't a desired tail type. The ones that don't have the combs would look a lot like half moons and would most likely be sold as such. Beautiful male though, I've got one just like him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

